# olympus vs canon



## ponda (3. November 2002)

Also ich möcht mir demnächst eine Digital Kamera zulegen und
hab mir so 2 ausgeguckt. da ich aber nicht so einen plan von digicams habe frage ich euch um rat:
Canon PowerShot A40 oder Olympus C 220 Zoom
oder doch eine ganz andere?
thx ponda


----------



## Vitalis (3. November 2002)

Ich würde die A40 nehmen, weil sie ganz einfach mehr Möglichkeiten bietet und eine sehr sehr gute Qualität hat. Du kannst z.b. 15 Sekunden lang belichten, was die Olympus nicht kann. Such mal mit der Suchfunktion in diesem Forum nach "Powershot", dann findest Infos dazu.


----------



## Dunsti (4. November 2002)

hier mal der Vergleich:

Olympus C 220 ZOOM 

Canon Powershot A40 

für mich spricht einiges für die A40 


Dunsti


----------



## goela (4. November 2002)

Ich habe mich damals auch zwischen einer Olympus und einer Canon Camera entscheiden müssen.

Habe mich dann für die Canon (Powershot S30) entschieden, da ich dort, mehr Einstellen konnte!


----------



## Dunsti (4. November 2002)

was mich an der Olympus am meisten stören würde ist, daß die SmartMedia-Karten verwendet.

Ich hab was gehört, daß es die wohl in absehbarer Zeit nicht mehr geben wird, weil sie von der neuen xD-Picture-Card abgelöst wird.


Dunsti


----------



## ponda (4. November 2002)

lohnt es sich denn auch, 71 € mehr für die Canon zu bezahlen?
ich meine ist der preisunterschied gerechtfertigt?


----------



## Vitalis (4. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ponda _
> *lohnt es sich denn auch, 71 € mehr für die Canon zu bezahlen?
> ich meine ist der preisunterschied gerechtfertigt? *


Das kommt drauf an, was für Ansprüche Du stellst.. Der höhere Preis ist schon gerechtfertigt, wenn Du mehr in die Bildgestaltung eingreifen willst. Dazu hast Du bei der Canon mehr Möglichkeiten, wie gesagt. Wenn's einfach nur ums Knipsen von "gewöhnlichen" Fotos geht, dann könnte die Olympus auch okay sein.. schlecht ist diese Cam nicht..


----------



## ponda (4. November 2002)

also ich möchte die bilder jetzt nicht für profiarbeiten verwenden. die bilder werden lediglich für mich und freunde/verwandte etc.
aber ich denke ich nehm die canon, da ich eigentlich ziemlich anspruchsvoll bin. und ich will ja auch eine cam, die ich ein bissl behalten kann und nicht mangels qualität in ein paar monaten eine neue kaufen muss.
*oder gibt es in dieser preisklasse (also um die 300€) noch eine, die ihr mir empfehlen könnt?* 
THX ponda


----------



## ponda (5. November 2002)

sorry, ich weiß, ich nerve, aber was haltet ihr denn von der
"Kodak CX4230"
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Kameras/KodakCX4230.asp


----------



## Vitalis (5. November 2002)

Ich weiß nicht wie es mit der Bildqualität und Geschwindigkeit steht, aber ansonsten gilt das gleiche: Weniger Möglichkeiten als bei der Canon.

Lies am besten ein paar Tests..
Das hier dürfte für Dich ziemlich interessant sein:
http://www.zdnet.de/produkte/supercenter/digicam/dcsc-wc.html
Lies Dir den Artikel ganz oben durch.

Und sonst:

http://www.imaging-resource.com
http://www.dpreview.com
http://www.dcresource.com

http://www.idealo.de für preisvergleich


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (6. November 2002)

> Ich hab was gehört, daß es die wohl in absehbarer Zeit nicht mehr geben wird, weil sie von der neuen xD-Picture-Card abgelöst wird.


- Wäre doch eine prima Gelegenheit SmartMedia Karten (Restposten) zu bunkern.


----------



## goela (6. November 2002)

> also ich möchte die bilder jetzt nicht für profiarbeiten verwenden. die bilder werden lediglich für mich und freunde/verwandte etc.



Täusch Dich da mal nicht!!!! Deine Ansprüche können sehr schnell steigen. Digitalfotografie schreit förmlich dazu die Bilder hinterher noch nachzubearbeiten - wenn notwendig.
Ich bin über die vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten meiner Canon sehr froh. Hatte vorher eine für 200DM (ja ich weiss kann man vergessen). Da konnte man nur auf's Knöpfchen drücken.


----------



## ponda (6. November 2002)

danke euch allen.
also ich bin jetzt fest davon überzeugt, dass die canon powershot a40
die beste kamera für mich ist (bitte keine einwände, da ich sonst wieder solange unschlüssig bin ). jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen, wo ich sie mir besorge. hab heute schonmal in verschiedene geschäfte geschaut(in keinem geschäft gab es die A40 ). in einem wollten sie sogar 350 € für die A30 haben (die spinnen ja). dann muss ich sie mir wohl doch übers internet bestellen ("guenstiger.de" hehe).


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (11. November 2002)

ich hätt dazu auch noch ne frage:

unterscheiden sich die "powershots" stark von den "ixus" (beides canon). die ixus is kleiner und hübscher, aber kann sie auch mehr? in meinem fall dreht es sich um "powershot A40" und "ixus 330". ich hab nur ne cam für 25€ (gabs zum tv-spielfilm-abo ) und das ding benutz ich nimmer, wegen frustfaktor.


----------



## Vitalis (11. November 2002)

Hab mal kurz nachgesehen.. so wie's aussieht bietet die Ixus so ziemlich das gleiche wie die A40. Ansonsten ist sie halt kleiner, edler, teurer  Mußt Dich aber selber noch genauer informieren..

http://www.digitalkamera.de/Kameras/CanonPowerShotA40.asp
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Kameras/CanonDigitalIxus330.asp


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (11. November 2002)

gibt es noch gute(günstige(re))  alternativen in der preisklasse um 350€? ich würd mich ja selber informieren, hab aber von kameras echt null ahnung


----------



## knulp (24. November 2002)

Ich würde vor allem darauf achten, dass die Kamera erst vor kurzem käuflich ist, denn gerade bei Digitalkameras ist der technische Fortschritt im Moment extrem.

Wenn du die Kamera nicht unbedingt brauchst, würde ich ein jahr warten, denn sonst ärgerst du dich später unheimlich, weil die gleiche kamera für weniger als die Hälfte zu haben ist!


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (28. November 2002)

ich hab jetzt eine powershot A40 
:|:|:|
aber jetzt wird's wohl noch ein paar wochen dauern, bis ich die gebrauchsanweisung mit allen funktionen durch hab


----------

